# Hatching Pygmy bearded dragons



## Jarrod_H (Nov 20, 2012)

As I type the first clutch of Pygmy bearded's are popping there heads out!
So far 3 are completely out running around with heaps of energy and are hell cute so I snapped some pix


----------



## Emilie (Nov 20, 2012)

So so cute. Have a pair but they don't seem to do the deed lol


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 20, 2012)

congratulations mate! They are absolute angels. 
Please keep us updated!! Are you going to keep these critters or sell them later on?


----------



## saintanger (Nov 20, 2012)

awww they are so cute, one day i'll get a pair.


----------



## Tablemanners (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats! I'd love to get into lizards and monitors. To addicted to snakes though, they drain all of my money.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Nov 20, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> congratulations mate! They are absolute angels.
> Please keep us updated!! Are you going to keep these critters or sell them later on?



Cheers mate, I may keep one or two but the rest I will sell.


----------



## warren63 (Nov 20, 2012)

They look awesome, heard they are so much easier to care for then normal beardies, have to get some !


----------



## sharky (Nov 20, 2012)

awwww! So adorable!!!! *****I WANT******


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 20, 2012)

they are pretty much the same as central beardies perhaps a little bit trickier as pygmys can sometimes be hard to get onto vegies.


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 20, 2012)

omg they are beautiful!!!!!!!!! Congratulations; you must be so proud.


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 21, 2012)

warren63 said:


> They look awesome, heard they are so much easier to care for then normal beardies, have to get some !



Nope the same if not a tad harder been shoving vegies done my Pygmys throat. (Not literary)
But hard to get him to eat his greens.
I wouldn't mind getting another but only buy locally : (

There heaps cute don't see a lot of people breeding them good to see = )


----------



## Jarrod_H (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't think there that hard to get them on veggies, my two adults have been chowing down on the greens since they were a few weeks old.

a pic of one of the newborn.


----------

